# réglages connexion wifi mini --> touch



## calireno (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

heureux possesseur d'un touch depuis quelques jours, je souhaiterai pouvoir utiliser le wifi de mon mini pour accéder à internet.

mon mac mini est branché en ethernet sur mon modem (cbox), j'ai bien essayé de:

- activer airport
- créer un réseau
- désactiver le firewall

le touch voit le réseau mais ne peut y accéder !

j'ai déja réussi à me connecter sur une livebox sans mot de passe et ca marchait nikel.

si vous avez la solution ou des pistes, je suis preneur

d'avance merci


----------



## youkounkoun (12 Mai 2008)

salut !
quel et ton système d'exploitation?
peut-être faut-il autoriser l'accès wifi depuis ton mac mini? et pourquoi ne pas mettre le mac mini en wifi? ainsi ton touch serait indépendant de ton mini.


----------



## calireno (12 Mai 2008)

mon systeme est leopard, mon modem n'est pas wifi donc peux pas avoir accés direct


----------



## youkounkoun (13 Mai 2008)

faudrait que je cherche un peu. Tu n'envisages pas un air port ? L'avantage est de pouvoir tout avoir dessus... je n'ai personnellement aucun problème avec 3 ordis, une wii, l'itouch et une psp...


----------



## calireno (13 Mai 2008)

en ayant un mac mini comme point d'accés wifi?

à moins qu'il n'y ait un réglage à faire au niveau de la cbox????


----------



## youkounkoun (14 Mai 2008)

la borne d'accès ne s'occupe pas de savoir si c'est un mac mini ou non; tu y branches la borne, et ensuite, tout va tout seul. J'ai deux mac et un pc sur la borne, la première d'ailleurs, une secode enant de sortir.
désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider pour la cbox ayant le câble.
par contre, en mettant en réeau, tu peux choisir de partager la connexion wifi depuis leoprd, donc ton mini pour ce que tu veux. (Préférences sstèmes, réseau partagé).
bon courage.


----------



## calireno (15 Mai 2008)

ca a été fait mais rien....


----------



## youkounkoun (15 Mai 2008)

je vais essayer ce WE. Mais je pense à 2 choses. La première, tu as dû le faire, mais sait-on jamais. As-tu un code à rentrer (wep) par exemple que tu aurais bien rentré?
Pour la 2ème, je veux d'abord voir ce que ça donne cette histoire de partage de réseau avec le net. Mais il y a peut-être quelque chose à ce niveau.


----------



## calireno (18 Mai 2008)

bonjour, 

concernant la sécurité du réseau, j'ai justement rien mis pour éviter de rajouter des points qui pourraient faire foirer l'ensemble.

je ne vois pas ce qui cloche dans tout ca


----------



## calireno (28 Mai 2008)

donc personne non plus pour m'aider?????


----------



## youkounkoun (5 Juin 2008)

désolé GT pris par un autre pb avec mon touch, mais G résolu 

G essayé dans ta configuration, mais pas réussi non plus. Réseau repéré mais pas d'accès. Par contre, en direct sur la borne wifi, sans soucis. J'ai l'impression que le touch reconnaît les différents réseaux (aussi le portable/pad de mon voisin...) mais qu'il lui faut un accès internet direct. Mes compétences s'arrêtent là, désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider plus.


----------

